# H: Daemons and Space Wolves W:Various in trade



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

The army includes:
• HQ
◦ custom Fateweaver
◦ 4 Heralds of Tzeentch (burning Dryads with round bases & branch-mounted accessories)
• Elite
◦ 3 Beasts of Nurgle
◦ 3 Beasts of Nurgle
• Troops
◦ 20 Horrors (burning Dryads)
◦ 12 Plaguebearers
◦ 12 Plaguebearers
• Fast Attack
• 7 Screamers
• Heavy
◦ custom Daemon Prince

pics are here ... http://pheelixkat.imgur.com/all/

It includes one portaglyph and a few extra models you can bring from the portal.

I want ANY DE Eldar
I want SM bikes attack bike storm talon thunderfire cannon

I am tired of this daemon army. I will trade in your favor. For DE I want a lot more beasts for my beastapck - so khyms (or converted models to look like khyms, beastmasters). Also my Vect looks horrible so a new Vect. For Eldar I want jetbikes and WK only. Would consider some Warp spiders maybe.

Now I also have Space Wolves but I'm not as generous with the trades here. I certainly have enough for a deent drop pod 1500 list - GHs, Rune Priest, Drop Pods (3), Rifle Dread, Long Fangs, Lone Wolf, etc. I will only trade these for SM bikes and thunderfire and storm talon. Or 225 cash will do it. 

Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Shas'la Ors'ka (Jan 7, 2014)

Pm sent


----------

